# Drag Hag



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I have taken my lazy butt back to school and I was looking for something nice and easy (low stress) to build. I wanted something that I could work on for a few minutes at night after doing homework. I figured a Weird-oh straight out of the box would fit the bill. Great Models had these on sale a couple of months ago for $7.50 each, so I bought a few.








Anyone who has ever built one of these will know that they are very basic kits. While dry fitting the parts I started comparing what I had to the box art. Before I even knew it, I was planning the changes I needed to make so that it would be closer to the box art:








I started off with the baby buggy. I cut out a couple of circular windows like the box art.








Then I decided to add some teeth to the Hags mouth to try and close up the gap a little.








After placing the head on the neck/body, I found that it was huge. It had molded on hair and it was a big flat spot on the bottom. It was just too big, even for a Weird-Oh. I chopped most of the back of the molded on hair off and filled the gap with some Aves. I plan to add some type of hair so it didn’t have to be pretty.








The baby is nothing but a thin plastic face that is supposed to attach to the back of the engine. I decided to add the rest of the head. Then the more I looked at it, the more I thought it needed a body. A Drag Hag would not have a regular baby; it would have to be some sort of creature baby. I used a piece of wood dowel for the body. I bent some wire for the arms then covered them in Aves. A little Bondo was used to fine tune it.
















Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great start so far! These kits are great to modify - you can go in any direction you want and its all ok. No one can say somethings out of place!
Steve


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I think you're doing a great job, and can't wait to see it finished. On the flip side, you have fallen into the same trap I did/do. I was getting frustrated with getting caught up in the minutae of aircraft building, and exactly as you did, picked up a few Wierd-Oh's as "quick easy builds", the first being Freddie Flameout. What is Freddie sitting in? Hmmm, A PLANE!! Dammitol! His plane is an F-86 sort of, but the Navy also had their version, and since I'm formerly of the Naval aviation community... See where this is going? One side had to be Air Force, the other side Navy, and of course the figure itself needed mods, he needed a cigar in his teeth, the plane needed missiles, the intakes were wide open, so they needed to be closed up, the balloons weren't balloon shaped enough, so the search was on for something more accurate, etc, etc, etc. That quick easy 'weekend' build is still in a box in my basement, somewhere. Then there's the 'Surf Bunny' that's half done because she needed.... Wouldn't it be nice to be ten again, and not have that mindset of "I can make this better" and just build the thing? When I was a kid I built a couple kits a week. Now if I finish one a year it's an accomplishment.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think you're off to a cool start :thumbsup: ...Love to see more!
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jeez, that baby looks like something out of a Tim Burton film! But that's the great thing about these kits--build 'em out of the box or detail/modify 'em as much as you like, and they're still a lot of fun.

Nice work so far, please keep posting progress photos when time permits!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks all,
Being able to modify them any way that the builder likes is what keeps drawing me back to the Weird-Ohs.
Disco58, you are right about these things possibly getting out of control. I want to modify one of the Freddie flameouts too. I am affraid that it will be a long build though because I want to change/modify the aircraft. It would be nice to be able to just pull one out, glue and paint without any putty or modifying. I don't think I could do it though.
My first attempt at hot rod flames should have went down in flames. I am going to have to sand it down a bit and try something else.








The baby is just about finished. Another couple of coats of gloss to the eyes and it will be good.








I needed a couple of things to finish the kit and it is impossible to look cool at the store when you are in line with these two items.








Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I think Drag Hag has a nice butt.

I think Baby is hilarious (made me LOL).

I think I'm glad you're not concentrating too much on school work.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Els said:


> My first attempt at hot rod flames should have went down in flames. I am going to have to sand it down a bit and try something else.


This guy rocks! http://www.metacafe.com/watch/730970/airbrush_fire_part_i/
While he's doing full size flames, the technique can be adapted to small scale, and there are very small stencils available at Hobby Lobby for the same thing. You can also make your own easily enough just by cutting small curves out of a piece of thin flexible plastic (like a coffee can lid) or even heavy paper. For something as small as you need, a paper punch would make about the right size radii for the curves, then finish them by hand.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Els said:


> The baby is just about finished. Another couple of coats of gloss to the eyes and it will be good.
> Els


_GOOD?!?_

While you're at Hobby Lobby (40% off coupon this week, kids), your LHS, or Michaels you might look at the decals they have for pine car racers. Some of the flames there may suit.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
Disco58, that is a great video. I saw a show on tv about a guy named Mike Lavallee that paints cars like that. I don't think I am ready for that yet.
Mark, I forgot about the pinewood derby stuff. I used it on this diorama that I did for Silly week on the ARC website. It worked pretty good.








I wish I would have read your post earlier but I already repainted it. I am still not that happy with it but I think it will work for a Weird-oh. I might swing by my LHS tomorrow and look at what they have just in case though.
Els


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Dang it! I can't see the pictures. I'm on my IPhone right now and it won't let me see them. Oh well, only two more hours to go and I can see them at home on the PC. Sounds like you've done a great job!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I blocked in all the colors and started shading the Hag. It looks a bit garish right now but I will add some washes and knock it down a bit. Then it is on to adding some hair.








Thanks for looking, let me know that you think.
Els


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, I am most definitely impressed!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I wouldn't call that garish at all Els. Your paint job on the hag is excellent with all the shading and coloring and detailing work. I mean, in the case of a model like this, that is not out of place at all. Have you been going to any of the meetings lately? Next time you plan on going to a Cocoa meeting let me know and I'll try to make it as well.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW!! I'm loving this build up!! Great work!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Els said:


> ...It looks a bit garish right now...


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody.
Bob, I haven't been to a meeting for a while, I have been busy on Tuesdays. I am planning to go to the meeting on the 29th though.
Mark, you are right, I forgot what I was working on. Garish is a complement in certain circles.
I have been adding hair. It is almost done but I needed a break.








After it is dry I will trim it up and try to style it like the box art.
A little more shading and I still have to repaint the Buggy because I don't like it. I am going to my LHS tomorrow to check out the Pinewood derby stuff for that.
Thanks for looking, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think it looks suitably horrible.  I can't wait to see the fully finished product!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was digging through pics from another modeler here (the dabbler), and there is a picture of virtually this same kit, but it's called ' Mama B. and Baby'. It seems to be identical with the exception of the head, and it's an OOB build.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Disco58 said:


> I was digging through pics from another modeler here (the dabbler), and there is a picture of virtually this same kit, but it's called ' Mama B. and Baby'. It seems to be identical with the exception of the head, and it's an OOB build.


Testors reissued these kits as a tie-in to the animated Weird-Ohs television series. Some were renamed and/or modified ("Mama B." and "Davey") to match the characters/character designs in the show.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> Testors reissued these kits as a tie-in to the animated Weird-Ohs television series. Some were renamed and/or modified ("Mama B." and "Davey") to match the characters/character designs in the show.


I see, said the blind man.... So I wonder if the Testors 'Davey' kit I bought a year or two ago has been modified? On the box are pics of other Weird-Oh's, and they don't all look like the ones I remember (some do, but...).


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Being a Wierd-Ohs fan since my childhood, I was stoked to see the TV show years ago. I tried to watch it but just couldn't. It was awful - and I'm not 10 anymore. And they pissed me off by changing the look of the characters. Since Testors was doing a tie-in with it, they changed many, if not all of the heads/faces. Just didn't work for me. I picked up one of their Daddy kits because I had an original that came with 2 right hands. I bought it just to get a hand. Had I known they would all eventually be re-issued I would've waited and not spent any money on those terrible versions.

Els - your build is looking great! What did you use for the hair?


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

The Hag is done.
Dr. Syn, I used some natural colored wool yarn for the hair. I put it on a little thicker than I wanted but I can live with it.
































I made a few modifications: added hair to head and mole on nose. Gave her some shoes. Instead of painting the design down the leg stripes I glued on some small rhinestones. I also gave the Hag some hot rodish tattoo's. I did not add the exhaust pipes to the sides of the buggy. I liked it better without them.
Thanks for following along on this build, let me know what you think.
Els


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

She's a definite two-bagger (hairy wart!). Flames turned out great! I'm a little concerned about the lack of cooling, brakes, turn signals, etc.

The playtex nurser shifter is a nice touch. Is that stock?

Excellent overall!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> ...The playtex nurser shifter is a nice touch. Is that stock?


Oh yes, as is the lack of cooling, brakes, turn signals, etc. It's a Weird-Ohs kit, after all. :dude:

Very nicely done, Els! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Disco58 said:


> I see, said the blind man.... So I wonder if the Testors 'Davey' kit I bought a year or two ago has been modified? On the box are pics of other Weird-Oh's, and they don't all look like the ones I remember (some do, but...).


Probably. Here are the two kits side by side:










As you can see, Testors resculpted the head on their version of the kit.

Back to the main topic, excellent work Els!!! The hair you laid down looks great--suitably wind-blown! Nice to see Drag Hag knows how to accessorize by matching the color of her hat, shoes, and rear wheels! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

You did a fantastic job on the Drag Hag Els. All the modifications make it that much better. I had a couple of these kits when I was growing up and am thinking it might be fun to do a couple these days as well.

Zombie, thanks for the pics. The original is so much better. If I pick them up I'll have to be careful about which version I get.

Bob K.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, I definitely has the new Davey, and compared to the original Hawk I are sorely DISappointed! The head on the original is essentially the same as 'Leaky Boat Louie' and 'Killer McBash' just with a different bean cover. The new one is very cartoony. Dammitol.
Els - The hair rocks! She has that 80's windblown 'do goin' on, and it just seems to work. I vote for leaving it as is.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey, that is a great custom job. Hair and tattoo, along with the baby are inspired. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Excellent work, Els!! Your modifications really *add* to the kit!! Very Cool!! - Denis


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody,
Steve244, the shifter came with the kit. Its funny that you say she is a 2 bagger. There is a poem on the instructions and part of it goes like this: "Her face is not really great but does that truly matter? 'Cause when she goes through the clocks the records she does shatter!"
I didn't know that there were two versions of Davey. The Testors version reminds me of the Cheshire cat.
Els


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Fantastic job you did on this one!:thumbsup:

Never having added hair to a kit before, I'm interested in how you attached it. Can you go into detail on how to do so, for those of us who would like to know? Thanks!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Hooty.
For this kit I used natural wool yarn. This is a Weird-oh, for something more realistic some people use Crepe hair or whatever they make hair extensions out of from a salon. For this kit the yarn was fine. I picked a color of yarn that looked OK for a Hag. Then I pulled out a long piece and cut it into approximately 3/4 inch sections. Starting at the bottom of where I wanted the hair to start (Upper neck) I put on a thick coat of Liquitex mat medium. Then I just started layering the hair on working from bottom to top. Make sure that you glue the hair in a naturally flowing manner. Just add some mat medium to a small section then the hair, then more mat medium then more hair. Keep working small sections and layering it up until you are done. After it drys overnight get some scissors and trim it. You have to put it on a little thicker than you want the finished product to be. Not all the hair will be glued in and some will come out while you are styling it. After you get it the way you want it, hit it with very light misting of dull coat to keep it there.
Hopefully you can understand my instructions. If it is not clear, just let me know.
Els


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Els, Thanks! That helps a lot. I wasn't sure how it was done, but this explains it pretty well! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic build and your mods are great. Love the vibrant colors.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Els said:


> Thanks everybody.
> Disco58, that is a great video. I saw a show on tv about a guy named Mike Lavallee that paints cars like that. I don't think I am ready for that yet.
> Mark, I forgot about the pinewood derby stuff. I used it on this diorama that I did for Silly week on the ARC website. It worked pretty good.
> 
> ...


Is the third guy Frankenstein? He has a square head.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah,
They will let just about anybody in the Alien Racing coalition. He does most of the heavy lifting. He is not much for converstation though.
Actually it is just the angle of the picture.


----------

